# Chef Novelli



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Has anyone watched this show on Bravo? What do you think?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The New York Times are all crazy about him. I like the fact that he gets down to basics.
I would have to see more of him, but he is interesting to watch.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cute....he reminds me of Marc Felix (Frenchie that lives in STL) .....looks like him, talks like him, cooks like him....
Hulu has a fish and meat show available to view now.

he sure uses a lot of truffle oil....other than that his food looks tasty.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroom

Yes , absolutely ! He loves truffle oil, how can you not like that ? :lol::lol:

ps.
I saw the movie and had alot of laughs ...the scenes were wonderful like you said. 
Thank you for letting me know about it.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I like him. Also not bad to look at. The breads he taught to make with all different types of stuffings (tomatoes, cheese, etc.) inside looked delicious. I'm guessing he has restaurant / restaurants? Anyone know where if he does have any?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is the site : He was really big in France , North America is seeing him just now. But of course its is only for his looks.

http://www.jeanchristophenovelli.com/


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i do not care for the show, however i like the chef.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Isn't that disgusting - the ladies on the forum commenting on some frenchie chef's good looks! Anybody know if he can _cook?_

Oh, wait... I just posted some _very_ approving remarks about Giada's cleavage.

Never mind. 

Mike


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

If you are talking of Jean Christoph Novelli - he as been based in the UK for over 20 years, I think.

I've been on a couple of cooking courses he has been guest chef - at the Mosimann Academy. He's a wonderful pudding/dessert chef, that's for sure!


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

:lol:
Were you the one who compared Giada to that cartoon character with the beak? Loved it.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like watching the show.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I watch it but only for the porn star Emanuel.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Emanuel is pretty yummy


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

then check this out:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/late-...laurentis.html


----------

